# capturar los datos del HyperTerminal



## korcel (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola a Todos:
Soy un aficionado a la electrónica e intento aprender poco a poco espero compartir con vosotros sapiencia.
Mi problema es:
Tengo una Báscula de solo peso conectada al PC por cable serie (DB9) que fabrique según el esquema de conexión. Utilice el hiperterminal de windows y lo configure para que recogiera los pesos, me nuestra los pesos en el hiperterminal...
AHORA BIEN, necesito recoger esos pesos en un Excel o en algún archivo de texto.¿Como puedo hacerlo?, me hablaron algo del protocolo Dollar pero no soy capaz.
Alguien me puede echar una mano?


----------



## korcel (Abr 25, 2007)

... necesito instalar el Visual Basic y programar algun tipo de scrip???


----------



## mabauti (Abr 25, 2007)

automatico o manual?

en forma manual necesitaras usar copy/paste y luego guardarlo con notepad.

en forma automatica te conviene mejor hacer un programa en VB o VC


----------

